# Beret color



## new_armoured_trooper (30 May 2006)

Hello, 

I had a quick question and was hoping someone could help me with this. Yesterday i was in Borden, and while driving through noticed a few people wearing beret's that i couldnt identify. One was wearing a very light tan beret, with i am guessing is CSOR? The other was wearing a dark brown beret. I know there is the language school there with quite a few exchange students, which i did see a few of in their national uniforms. The two i saw with these berets were both wearing CADPAT. 

As i had stated, i am guessing the tan beret was CSOR, just curious as to what the brown beret might have been.


----------



## muffin (30 May 2006)

There are several countries that use a dark brown beret - and some of their cadpat is quite similar to ours.

There are the Swedesh Home Guard, UK's King's Royal Hussars, and USA Army Rangers... it is was probably one of these.

muffin

Edit - I was thinking brown in general and wrote dark brown - US Army Rangers wear a tan beret... not dark brown  Thanks Journeyman


----------



## Strike (30 May 2006)

Don't forgrt though that a tan beret does not necessarily equate to CSOR.  In fact, they aren't even wearing theirs yet -- including the HQ -- until the first course finishes up.  This person could have been from any of the units under CANSOFCOM: JNBC, 427 SOAS, or JTF2 (very unlikely that you'd ever see these people in uniform though).   ;D  And, yes, CSOR in there too.


----------



## new_armoured_trooper (30 May 2006)

I appreciate the responses.

I had only mentioned CSOR as it was the only unit i knew of that was to wear the tan beret (forgive my ignorance). They looked to be a unit on BMQ, just heading out to mess. everyone else was wearing AF blue berets, so they did stand out abit. I didnt have a chance to catch a look at the cap badge he was wearing.


----------



## McG (30 May 2006)

Are you certain that the head dress was a beret?


----------



## Trinity (30 May 2006)

MCG said:
			
		

> Are you certain that the head dress was a beret?



Exactly.. I wear a tan Balmoral...  if you were driving you might have thought it was a beret

I've seen CSOR personnel in Trenton wearing the tan beret the other day.


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I've seen CSOR personnel in Trenton wearing the tan beret the other day.


To echo Strike, above, no.....if it was Trenton, you likely saw JNBC Company folks. They're located at Trenton and have been wearing the tan beanie for over a month now


----------



## Trinity (30 May 2006)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> To echo Strike, above, no.....if it was Trenton, you likely saw JNBC Company folks. They're located at Trenton and have been wearing the tan beanie for over a month now



Ok... then it begs the question.. whts JNBC?


----------



## aesop081 (30 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Ok... then it begs the question.. whts JNBC?



Joint Nuclear,Biological and Chemical Defence company


----------



## Journeyman (30 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Ok... then it begs the question.. whts JNBC?



Joint Nuclear, Biological and Chemical Defence (JNBCD) Company
http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=505


----------



## new_armoured_trooper (30 May 2006)

I know for sure it was a beret. I had thought at first it might be something else, given the diversity we have for headress in the military but it was for sure a beret. It was also quite abit lighter then a belmoral (SP?), it was a very light tan. the other person that i had seen was an almost chocolate brown later in the day.


----------



## Armymedic (30 May 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I've seen CSOR personnel in Trenton wearing the tan beret the other day.



I don't think so. No one from that unit wears the tan beret yet. Possibly is was other CANSOFCOM pers.

CANSOFCOM pers must do thier trades training in Borden if that is where thier schools are.


----------



## buzgo (30 May 2006)

Yeah,

they maybe 'special' but there are still clerks, cooks, mechanics, sigs


----------



## Trinity (31 May 2006)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Yeah,
> 
> they maybe 'special' but there are still clerks, cooks, mechanics, sigs



Special bus anyone?


----------



## vangemeren (31 May 2006)

More secret than JTF-2, who would suspect short buses... Hey that would explain why I saw school buses when I was driving from Pet to Chalk River...

But seriously



			
				new_armoured_trooper said:
			
		

> I appreciate the responses.
> 
> I had only mentioned CSOR as it was the only unit i knew of that was to wear the tan beret (forgive my ignorance). They looked to be a unit on BMQ, just heading out to mess. *everyone else was wearing AF blue berets*, so they did stand out abit. I didnt have a chance to catch a look at the cap badge he was wearing.



My uneducated guess would be that they with 427 SOAS, because they are airforce, yet have tan berets.


----------

